# You probably all hate me. :P



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry, I had to share this one, too. It made me laugh so hard that I cried. Watch the whole video before going, "This is stupid" and clicking out of it. It isn't long, just give it a try!

Some of the content is somewhat "questionable" but I don't think anyone would get offended...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpAzvKt_8lk&feature=player_embedded]Oh, Fortuna! Carmina Burana Misheard Lyrics[/ame]

Around a 1:45 is where it gets good...


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont get it


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

It is just subtitles of what the words sound like. It's just meant to be stupid and silly.


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 25, 2009)

What words ?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

The chorus in the back. It's the only thing to that song aside from the percussion. If you listen carefully as you read the subtitles, it sounds like they are singing that.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 25, 2009)

It is hilarious:laugh:


----------



## Sabine (Mar 25, 2009)

Never knew the medieval Latin meant that:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

There we go! I was hoping that someone else found it funny!
I work with the old people in the dementia unit of the nursing home. I wasn't sure if my brain was just fried after being there eight hours.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 25, 2009)

I love it!!! so funny!:laugh::roflmao:


----------



## Sabine (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe if someone isn't familiar with Carmina Burana it may not be as funny


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 25, 2009)

I for one love the videos you've posted! They've all made me laugh and now I have to send this one to my mom and grandpa.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ha!  I have a cult following for videos, it seems! lol

I showed that to Will when he got home and he liked it. When we were trying to take a nap, I kept bursting out and laughing. Will asked what was so funny and I sang the little, "SALSA COOKIES! Windmill cookies! They give you..." That part? He started laughing at me again!


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 26, 2009)

SALSA COOKIES! WINDMILL COOKIES!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am so going to show this to my mum when she comes over this afternoon.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh. My. God. That was awesome! Although now I'll think of it every time I hear the song!

salsa cookies! windmill cookies! the give you...


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 26, 2009)

That was hilarious!!

I had tears rolling down my cheeks laughing so hard.

Just had to share this with my oldest daughter, her choir sang this a few years back.

:laugh: :roflmao: :laugh:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 26, 2009)

If I had to sing that in a choir now, I would totally sing the "misheard lyrics". At least in choice parts!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 26, 2009)

My dad sang that in a college choir. I think he has a recording somewhere. I really need to email the link to him! He might not think too much but my mom will get a kick out of it.

Ooohhhh, four tuna!


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 27, 2009)

:roflmao:

That was awesome!! I needed that this morning.



BEWARE OF THE COOKIES


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> BEWARE OF THE COOKIES


h34r2 ... I have Windmill cookies lurking in my cupboard! I am almost afraid to go in there now!


----------



## Sabine (Mar 27, 2009)

O Fortuna will never be the same!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 27, 2009)

:roflmao:

ROFL!

I love this one too:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKxxsTliGR4&feature=related[/ame]

A jigglypuff! Weeee!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Jigglypuff! Woohoo!  That one was delightfully silly!


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 27, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BEWARE OF THE COOKIES
> ...



You might...you know...want to get checked out

I thought this one was funny too:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LucfKdukf10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LucfKdukf10[/ame]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

*giggles* I like the "butt face" part of that one.


----------

